# Fly Eating Spider 4 photos



## iflynething (May 31, 2010)

All shot on D300 handheld with 105D. Was going to take pictures of some roses but saw this little guy eating dinner, the fly was still alive. At one point, I could see though my camera it's little mandibles going to work eating the fly....it took a while for the fly to finally die.

1






2





3





4


----------



## pbelarge (May 31, 2010)

Those are some nice shots.


----------



## Seekwence (May 31, 2010)

I like! Excellent details.


----------



## iflynething (May 31, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Those are some nice shots.



Thank you!



Seekwence said:


> I like! Excellent details.



I appreciate it

~Michael~


----------

